# This has to be the dumbest Hummer ever



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

link


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll see that, and raise with a


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That is equal to going into your back yard and burning $150k in a large fire.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

I see you both and raise you


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

That's not a real hummer, and even so is far more functional than the example I found.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

cwsqbm said:


> That's not a real hummer, and even so is far more functional than the example I found.


OK, fine.

I found a pic of the pink one with a bikini-clad woman in front of it so -123 points for ugliness for that one:

http://img.motorpasion.com/2006/12/pink_hummer_h2-01.jpg

the chick is hot. makes the fugly car look a *tad* better.

This one, on the other hand...


----------



## Synaps3 (Mar 3, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> That is equal to going into your back yard and burning $150k in a large fire.


Disagree. Burning 150k wont make you seem sane, but It also won't make you the laughingstock of the neighborhood. Burning the money is the better choice.


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Oct 5, 2004)

GBauer said:


> OK, fine.
> 
> I found a pic of the pink one with a bikini-clad woman in front of it so -123 points for ugliness for that one:
> 
> ...


All this one needs is chrome tint on the windows and it could be "Predator" at night.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

teh_jev said:


> link


at least on would probably be able to do what people expect them to be able to do. from what i have heard, the H2 are basically reskinned suburbans and can't do squat offroad. not like the original hummers.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

HW said:


> at least on would probably be able to do what people expect them to be able to do. from what i have heard, the H2 are basically reskinned suburbans and can't do squat offroad. not like the original hummers.


Besides, eithe mine or the pink one wins....


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

HW said:


> at least on would probably be able to do what people expect them to be able to do. from what i have heard, the H2 are basically reskinned suburbans and can't do squat offroad. not like the original hummers.


Besides, either mine or the pink one wins....


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I win...


----------

